
Ask HN: What makes a good Vlog? - hsikka
I just moved to Cambridge, MA to start a masters at Harvard. I&#x27;m up to some interesting things, and I&#x27;d love to share through a youtube channel!
======
cylinder714
Engaging content, of course, but after following Casey Neistat's channel for a
while, his mastery of _editing_ and their conciseness (concision?) makes his
work stand out for me. So many videos I see are made by people without the
slightest notion that good audio is necessary, that people aren't interested
in watching someone drone endlessly into the camera, and that unless you're
doing a feature-length piece, ten minutes or so should suffice--cut the cruft!
Oh, and putting text into a video makes a difference, especially when one is
trying to convey specific information.

Another example of good work is Papa hiker's channel. Lately I've been
thinking about getting a tarp for camping rather than a full tent, and there
are a lot of videos that attempt to illustrate how to pitch a tarp in various
configurations, but most are just overlong, sodden messes of rambling talk.
Papa hiker's videos aren't perfect, but they're concise and well Illustrated​.

~~~
hsikka
Just took a shot at my own! I'm really eager to learn how to edit and create
fun films as a part time thing. Lemme know what you think!
[https://youtu.be/dC-1OQ-3fb8](https://youtu.be/dC-1OQ-3fb8)

------
kleer001
quality stuff less than 4min long

------
rammy1234
content is the king.

~~~
hsikka
How's this for a start?
[https://youtu.be/dC-1OQ-3fb8](https://youtu.be/dC-1OQ-3fb8)

